# New Exersize Bike



## HOBIE (Dec 27, 2014)

That's what I got for xmas.  Does distance, time, Heart rate & resistance is magnetic & pressure can be increased (as if you were going up hillock)


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 27, 2014)

Good pressie, I got one once but it was too low my knees kept hitting the bar at the top!  Hope you enjoy it and gets lots of pedalling in


----------



## Bloden (Dec 27, 2014)

Fab pressie. Fancy getting one myself. Happy peddling - watch out for those hillocks!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2014)

Have done 1km every time there's an advert on the tv tonight  Think I might change to BBC


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2014)

2km before breaky this morn.  One thing I noticed this morn on a exercise bike you don't get to freewheel doon the hillicks


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2015)

Just 1km this morn so far


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2015)

2km before breaky  It has a pulse rate on bars & did that with low rate. (not fast as normal)


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 10, 2015)

10km so far today & planning to do some tonight


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2015)

Cant keep off the Gadget !  Its addictive


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Cant keep off the Gadget !  Its addictive



Keep up the good work!  I have a rowing machine and it's the same!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2015)

At leased 3km a day since Xmas   Enjoy


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2015)

16km tonight, at a good resistance


----------



## Nyadach (Jan 21, 2015)

Keep at it


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2015)

Nyadach said:


> Keep at it



Have been & really enjoying it Nyadach  11 km yesterday !


----------



## Nyadach (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice going


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2015)

Still doing 2/4km a day at good resistance


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 25, 2015)

Got this last xmas, done 1.5mile this morning before breakfast. Set me up for the day. 4.7 when got up. Will enjoy dinner


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 3, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Got this last xmas, done 1.5mile this morning before breakfast. Set me up for the day. 4.7 when got up. Will enjoy dinner


That was Xmas morning. .  Done a couple km today as raining & not to good outside. Its good for Jan but must be getting soft


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 3, 2016)

Well done you *clap*


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Lynn. I honestly think being active is the best for your head & body.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 29, 2016)

It was 2yrs ago when I got my bike. Been on tonight & done a couple of miles. Honest I feel better


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 29, 2016)

Almost got down to the treadmill in the spare room, been my wife's clotheshorse for a while


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 29, 2016)

You need to find imaginative ways to deal with the boredom of the stationary bicycle. Fortunately modern technology has provided many ways of dealing with the problem of slo-time. i pod docks, flat screen tellies with built in DVD players etc.

I've done a weights session and twenty imaginary miles on the turbo trainer today. Digital radio playing Planet Rock by my side.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 29, 2016)

My bike is in front of the Tv. I get on when an advert comes on. A little bit mad


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 29, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> It was 2yrs ago when I got my bike. Been on tonight & done a couple of miles. Honest I feel better



Well done Hobie.  Keep active.


----------



## Dave W (Jan 5, 2017)

I've got one too and do a bit over 4km per 10 minute session once or twice a day. I've got it parked in front of a window in our spare bedroom with a super view across the Tay valley so have plenty to look at and usually turn the radio on and listen to the radio. When I first started using it I found 5 minutes was about enough for me but have been building up steadily. I don't really want to spend much more time on it per session so I guess I'll have to increase the magnetic tension if I want to get a bit more pain and gain


----------



## Lilian (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought one once but had to send it back because I just could not get on to it, could not pedal it when I did get on a box to climb up, and then had difficulty getting off because I had to kick the box away to try and pedal.    That is what happens when you are only five foot one inch short.     I had it on the lowest level as well.     I have been looking for one for a short person ever since, which is a reasonable price.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2017)

Lilian said:


> I bought one once but had to send it back because I just could not get on to it, could not pedal it when I did get on a box to climb up, and then had difficulty getting off because I had to kick the box away to try and pedal.    That is what happens when you are only five foot one inch short.     I had it on the lowest level as well.     I have been looking for one for a short person ever since, which is a reasonable price.


Well done for trying Lilian !.  Keep looking


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

Dave W said:


> I've got one too and do a bit over 4km per 10 minute session once or twice a day. I've got it parked in front of a window in our spare bedroom with a super view across the Tay valley so have plenty to look at and usually turn the radio on and listen to the radio. When I first started using it I found 5 minutes was about enough for me but have been building up steadily. I don't really want to spend much more time on it per session so I guess I'll have to increase the magnetic tension if I want to get a bit more pain and gain


Hi Dave , a couple of years ago my Dad & me peddled around Loch Tay. Early start & on the quiet side there were deer running in front of us. Very impressed !


----------



## Dave W (Jan 8, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Dave , a couple of years ago my Dad & me peddled around Loch Tay. Early start & on the quiet side there were deer running in front of us. Very impressed !


Hobie, We used to live in Aberfeldy and I often cycled around the area. It was a great place to live (and fish!). We now live further down the Tay about 10 miles from the estuary but have lovely views across the river to the Fife hills.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

We went around the Aberfeldy whiskey distillery & enjoyed. Am not a whiskey drinker but good day.


----------

